# Tire Ideas



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I got a 08 650 Outlander. Who has and what do you think of these....which is the best.

Mudbug in 27s

Mudlite in 27s

Swamplite in 27s

I need something thats decent on the trail, good in mud and GOOD IN SNOW! 

Im having a hrad time finding a tire thats good in mud and snow. The directional tires dig through snow and just rent the best.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

The Swamplites are supposed to be awesome! That is what I am going to put on My Arctic cat!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I wouldn't do the mudbugs. They will likely dissapoint you on 80% of your riding. The ITP Mudlites are tough to beat and priced pretty well. The Swamp Lites are pretty cool and I have read good things but they look to me like they would wear way to fast. Another I would look at are the Swamp Fox Plus. These are an aggressive mud tire, more aggressive than the Mudlites but have gotten excellent trail reviews along with snow and rock. Many of the mud tires ride rough and will destroy your wrists and forearms in anything but soft mud...you literally feel the tread pounding your wrists and forearms through the handlebars. I think Carlisle has a new on out called the MudWolf that looks promising as well....and probably priced competetively. The Bighorn Radials are always an excellent choice but pricey though they last a long time. 
Be prepared for accelerated wear on your drivetrain and suspension parts by going to 27's.....you probably already know it but some don't. Your machine has plenty of power to turn em though. I've decided to go with 26" for a compromise when upgrade time comes.....with the Swamp Fox Plus I think.


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the mudlites (27x14) on my Grizzly. These tires are great in the mud, and work awsome on snow. I was surprised how good they worked on the ice with a little bit of snow on top. The thing I like about them is that they ride alot better than what I thought. Good luck!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks. Ive been pounded the web and had not come across the Mudwolf or the Swamp Fox.

I have stock 26s but I know the CanAm has plenty of juice for 27s. I gotta research how much the belt drive system will protect components from any reallly nasty pounding. 26s would work fine though. I think I have 11 or 12 inches of clearance as it is, I guess the 1/2 gain the 27s offer isnt really worth all that much.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Swamp Fox Plus are by AMS, here's a link
http://www.amstires.com/productDetails.jsp?product_group_id=5901&category_id=1298
Here's the carlisle. Click on the tire pic to get a good look....looks pretty nice anyway. 
http://www.carlisletire.com/products/atv/mudwolf/index.html

Use these links and other manufacturer links to compare tire weights.....thats a key. The weight, not the diameter is what is really hard on componants. Your clutch can be adjusted and their are many clutch kits available to help with larger heavier tires if you ever felt the need. I think you'll be fine with 27's. Mine came with 25's so I'm going one size larger. My factory tires are pretty light so going up 2 sizes is a bit more extreme, especially since I plant to stick with the stick steel wheels. With Aluminums, I might go 27 but I'm not sure I want to spend money on new rims.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

ive got the mudlites on my cat h1 seem ok so far. drove quite aways in the back yard this weekend before bottomong out.can say that they are balanced good for running on the hard pack


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

When making a decission on tires. You should consider a couple things. 
1 size of the tire, why is size an important thing to consider. On an atv that can not have sprocket changes to correct the possible loss of power. The size of tire will change the performance of the machine.
2 Aggressiveness this is important as well because the more aggressive the tire the more it will dig which may end up with you being stuck with a heavy machine. Thus possibily leaving you stuck on the trail waiting for help unless you have a winch. 
3. Wieght of the tire, this will also cause loss of performance because it will take more power to spin the tires. 

Mudlites are a good tire, as long as you do performance upgrades or stay with the stock tire size. Or stay as close to stock tire size as possible. 

Read Dirt Wheels Magizine I forget which issue but there did a buyers guide test on mud tires for big atv's. The guide was real good and they used the most popular tires out there.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy (Oct 25, 2005)

i just order some Kenda bearclaws for my sportsman.. there pretty mean tires.. but check out this site http://www.rockymountainatv.comthey have lots of good decent tires and not all that bad prices. or try http://www.motosport.com i order all of my rideing things through it and they have cheap prices also


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

I've got two idiots looking at me right now and swearing on a stack of bibles that the Mudlites wear out way to fast. I have not come across that as a complaint on the web.

You guys that have them been chewing through them?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

2tundras said:


> I've got two idiots looking at me right now and swearing on a stack of bibles that the Mudlites wear out way to fast. I have not come across that as a complaint on the web.
> 
> You guys that have them been chewing through them?


:lol::lol::lol:

I haven't owned them but I have not heard any reports on other forums of them wearing any faster than any other non radial mud tire....whatever thats worth. If tire wear is a big concern than a radial is the best choice but add $125 to the total price as well. ITP offers the Mudlight XTR in radial and it's a great tire but pricey. Aggressive mud tires will typically wear faster than your average all terrain knobby tire though, no doubt. This wear will be accelerated with pavement or really hard surface use. 

The Bighorn Radials might be another tire to look at. Good in all different terrain (race tire of choice for utility quad cross racing) About $550 a set though.


----------

